# What do you think about Bjork?



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

well, nothing much, just wanna know what people think of her. I´ve just heard some people are crazy about her , so it made me curious what makes her to be respected by certain public.

ps I´ve checked in an advanced search if there were any topics about her, it looks like there are not many or even none. Does it prove that our members don´t care very much about her?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

See bumped thread. I like Björk.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> See bumped thread. I like Björk.


ok, thank you for the reply


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

me too..................................


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Alex Ross http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/11/my-favorite-records-björk.html Bjork

http://www.thenexttrack.com/♫-episo...-ross-discusses-listening-to-classical-music/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I read the Alex Ross' articles. They give me a perspective into what she's doing. Now I can appreciate her music. Do I want to hear much more of it? Not really. But that's just my personal taste.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't like what i heard when i tried her music several years ago. But several years ago, I wasn't as adventerous as I am now. I enjoy trying things out even if i don't ultimately like them. so after the recent Bjork discussion I saw here, I queued up two of her albums on Amazon Prime Music. I'll report back once I've listened


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My own favorites were her first two albums. Subsequent work not my cup of tea. But those first two........mighty good.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Strange Magic said:


> My own favorites were her first two albums. Subsequent work not my cup of tea.  But those first two........mighty good.


I agree. But throw in the third one too.

Also, if any of you like jazz, track down a copy of Gling Glo. She did a serious jazz record between the Sugarcubes and Debut. I think it is very enjoyable. Lots of standards and she sings most in Icelandic so it sounds a lot like good scat.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I like her too
.................


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I generally like her & have the albums + a black live box set, "Homogenic" being by far the album that has appealed most to me until now. Still a lot of further exploring to do, however.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I like her quirky videos, same as her music. I link her music in my mind with the Sparks, different flavour, but similar shelf. Especially the clip 'the calm before the storm' by sparks'





Edit: I refer to her older works, I haven't listened to anything recent


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I loved Bjork, initially, in the Sugarcubes. Debut and Post were great albums but she really hit her stride with the wonderful Homogenic. After that it started getting all a bit dreary for me, culminating in the shockingly boring Biophilia album. However, Vulnicura was a real return to form. Her rendition of 'Joga' on Jools Holland, many years ago, still remains one of the greatest televised live performances I've ever seen from any musician. A beautiful song given a stunning performance.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Merl said:


> I loved Bjork, initially, in the Sugarcubes. Debut and Post were great albums but she really hit her stride with the wonderful Homogenic. After that it started getting all a bit dreary for me, culminating in the shockingly boring Biophilia album. However, Vulnicura was a real return to form. Her rendition of 'Joga' on Jools Holland, many years ago, still remains one of the greatest televised live performances I've ever seen from any musician. A beautiful song given a stunning performance.


Yeah, she lost me with "Earth Intruders."

I have to listen to the Sugarcubes' "Life's Too Good" on my birthday every year after a few drinks.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I think she is delightful!


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

She is a gem. I really love her! I've been listening to this song lately! 




Here are some interesting things to see:

Bjork and Stockhausen:










Bjork and Arvo Part:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I kind of like her.

But I get the idea that she is kind of like the avant garde artist for hipsters. Gives them cred.


----------

